# secret santa shopping...



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

HI all just wondering how things were going with secret santa shooping..have you started yet, finished, planned out what to get

Im done with my 3 just got to bake up some homemade treats when its time & get them shipped out


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

We shipped ours out friday!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im finished my shopping just wondering when im gonna send the rest out


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> We shipped ours out friday!!


lol yup I know all about you just couldnt wait lol I cant wait too see pics of what you get..

Did you do priority mail or regular?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> im finished my shopping just wondering when im gonna send the rest out


humm.... send the rest out??? that makes you sound like someone who has already sent out a gift lol you might be telling on yourself..


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

maybes yes maybes no i just said that to confuse things lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> maybes yes maybes no i just said that to confuse things lol


lol your silly...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

or maybe there is something on its way to someone as we speak who knows !!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> or maybe there is something on its way to someone as we speak who knows !!!!


lol............


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have started my shopping


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a lot of fun shopping for my chis.. hope they like what I got them all..


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I haven't started shopping. I probably won't until closer to Christmas.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Kristin said:


> I haven't started shopping. I probably won't until closer to Christmas.


lol I was gunna wait or pick up things here or there but then I somehow got carried away & now Im done..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have finished shopping, and sent one thing out. I will send a lil at a time, I guess. Is it okay to say I sent something out, or should I edit that part?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What I bought yesterday I'd like to keep.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> I have finished shopping, and sent one thing out. I will send a lil at a time, I guess. Is it okay to say I sent something out, or should I edit that part?


lol its fine to say you sent something out


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> What I bought yesterday I'd like to keep.


what did you buy??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought this large throw that will be for Mom & fur-kids. It is SO pretty! I would show you a pic, but that would kinda blow it, wouldn't it. :lol:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> I bought this large throw that will be for Mom & fur-kids. It is SO pretty! I would show you a pic, but that would kinda blow it, wouldn't it. :lol:


lol no it would only blow it if you were sending it to me lol now show me!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

K, brb. :lol:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im waiting!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's big, soooo soft, and I LOVE it!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> It's big, soooo soft, and I LOVE it!


its pretty I know someone who is gunna love that..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope they like it!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

im sure they will its pretty!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I can't wait to get mine and till mine person gets theirs.I can't wait to see pics of everyones stuff.I sent mine out friday.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It exciting seeing what people get. I cant wait to see more..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Are we supposed to reveal our identity when we send the gift? or does it remain a forever secret?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Are we supposed to reveal our identity when we send the gift? or does it remain a forever secret?


no you reveal who you are when you send your last gift if your sending some early.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it OK if we wait until the first part of December to mail our gifts? I don't want to be a DUD to my SS but I want to send a big box of gifts all at once at Christmas! I'm afraid if I send them now they will be sort of forgotten when Christmas rolls around. It's still 3 months away! But if everyone is doing it now, then I will too. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

tracey i think you just do it when you feel you want to do it theres no pressure


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

i have a list and a good idea when stuff will get here for me to ship out, but haven't sent anything yet


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I am waiting a while to send my gifts out to my ss. It just seems a bit early to get into the Christmas mood ya know? It's still 82 degrees outside here today and they are just now getting Halloween stuff out. I plan to start picking up things here and there as I see them, but probably won't ship till closer to Christmas.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im not shipping till proboly the last week of november/first of december. I guess it all depends on if I decide to ship priority or regular mail..

Im leaning toward priority thou cause im enclosing homemade treats..


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

voodewlady said:


> I am waiting a while to send my gifts out to my ss. It just seems a bit early to get into the Christmas mood ya know? It's still 82 degrees outside here today and they are just now getting Halloween stuff out. I plan to start picking up things here and there as I see them, but probably won't ship till closer to Christmas.


I feel the same way. I'm super excited for Christmas and I can't WAIT to send my SS their gifts, but I don't want to jump the gun. Plus, part of the fun of SS is the anticipation .


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok.... Forgot when the due date is for shipping.

Lori


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow this is getting so exciting!!!

I'm waiting on a few things and still gathering my gifts heheee!
I'm going to post mine out mid november as i'm going away at the end of November and it's a busy time for me. I'm going to write on it "do not open until Christmas" HAHA but i know that my person will not be able to wait.... we'll see how they go!

Love the Blanket T, it's gorgeous. I'd love to wrap my babies up and snuggle in that  Can i be your ss pleaseeeeee


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that blanket looks so soft and yummy! nibble nibble* o_o; i'm still stuck on mine. ah!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I finally made my first purchase for my SS, and I'm tempted to send it out, BUT I'm with Tracy, I'd really like to send everything at once. 

I'll probably ship it out once more people start shipping theirs out. I don't want anyone suspecting me as their SS, because I want my person and their chi to be surprised


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ok.... Forgot when the due date is for shipping.
> 
> Lori


The last day to ship is Dec. 4th. 

Some people have sent out a early gift already but not everything & are just sending 1 by 1 I guess. Others are waiting till closer to Dec. 4th to mail everything out..


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm all done but not sending mine out until nearer the time. It's not christamssey yet. I'm gonna pack mine up in one lot and send them.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm waiting to send all mine out by December 4 also. :santa: What I'm sending will be handmade, plus I may buy some stuff, too! Takes awhile to make something handmade......but they will love it; it will be worth the wait!:foxes_13: It'll be awesome presents!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> lol I was gunna wait or pick up things here or there but then I somehow got carried away & now Im done..


That's pretty much what I've been doing. I've been looking at what I want to get my person. And some things I have just picked up while out shopping, deciding it was just too cute to NOT get lol.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll be shopping when I go back home, either this weekend or Canadian Thanksgiving


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I had to send one of my gifts out. My person totally needed a lift. BUT... I am waiting on the rest or maybe I'll just send one at a time. That's fun too. This is just too much fun, isn't it???


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a plan to have the shopping done in time to ship out shortly before Thanksgiving. Hopefully I'll find some perfect gifts to start my shopping spree Wednesday while I am waiting for my mom's dental surgery to finish. That gives me at least 3 hours of shopping bliss!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't bought anything yet. I probaly wont be sending mine out until it gets closer to Christmas, maybe the last week of November. It's going to be around 104 degrees here today, not alot of christmas spirit yet.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tanna said:


> I haven't bought anything yet. I probaly wont be sending mine out until it gets closer to Christmas, maybe the last week of November. It's going to be around 104 degrees here today, not alot of christmas spirit yet.


wow! that's hot! it's 74 here. hope you have ac


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm excited, i bought the first part of mine today! have so many ideas though of potential things to buy! i just saw this bit and had to buy it! i like not knowing exactly what i'm gonna get yet as it means i can spend more time looking!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ive went over budget but who cares i love this ss


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ive went over budget but who cares i love this ss


:thumbleft:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I too have gone over my fixed budget but hey this is a great idea and I hope my gifts are okay... I worry too much lol


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just bought another after saying im over budget lol


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

oooh i just made another purchase! can see this budget being blown!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lol jade what are we like lol dont know when to stop lol


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Gosh I haven't started yet, seen LOTS of things I want to buy though!!!! Gonna end up over budget!
It just seems like so far away until xmas yet!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mandy ur hilarious. whoever ur ss is will be very pleased! luckkyyyy


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im still waiting for stuff to come??????
i went over budget too i hope mine like everything, i got a multiple chi house im doing a mixed bag


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol it seems most people went over budget.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I am over too but don't care it's so much fun.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I love doing the searching and seeing something I think the person will like, then I went past my budget buy its too much fun so I don't mind..


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

2 more items came today,im thrilled with them cos i heard my ss say they would love something in this style, just waiting on 2 more items, but i cannot get christmas wrapping paper any where, shop assistants are looking at me like what!!il be posting mid november when i can get my wrapping paper


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh girls, it sounds like such fun...all the shopping and stuff. I joined to late to get in on it this year but there is always next year.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Budget? what budget? I am really enjoying my SS shopping! There is so much to choose from for my special little one(s)!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i finally made a list of wha im getting my ss  yay! cant wait to order and add in, maybe a trip to petsmart is in order soon ^_^


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> i finally made a list of wha im getting my ss  yay! cant wait to order and add in, maybe a trip to petsmart is in order soon ^_^


glad you can finally start shopping!! I think a trip to petsmart is definatly in order. have fun!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Am I the only one who has pretty much no idea what they're getting their SS? lol I sort of just plan on going shopping for their gifts all in 1 day and shipping it all together.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't make a list coz I end up seeing things and think "oh that would be better" and buy that instead...

If I make a list I find I rarley find what I am looking for...

I have started shopping for family and friends late this year, I usually start around May..


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Two of my items have arrived so waiting on the rest now but I dare say a few more will be added by the time December comes...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Kristin said:


> Am I the only one who has pretty much no idea what they're getting their SS? lol I sort of just plan on going shopping for their gifts all in 1 day and shipping it all together.


lol I didnt know what I was getting I just kinda went out & found things that were cute...

Im now just waiting for the stores to get in some xmas containers so I can bake some treats to add to what I bought.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

oooh exciting, i bought more things today!!! just waiting for the parcels to all arrive now!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i just bought goodies for my ss!  oh my...i went over my budget though, darn you cute chis! not even 1/2 way done either...:albino: more shopping to come


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> i just bought goodies for my ss!  oh my...i went over my budget though, darn you cute chis! not even 1/2 way done either...:albino: more shopping to come


how does dexter feel about you buying stuff for other chis??


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

oooh one of my items i bought was delivered today and its lovely! am so pleased with it! hope the chi i'm buying for likes it as much as i do!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

i finally started shopping on monday! YAY! I can't wait to do more - i just have to find the perfect something special still...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

msmadison said:


> i finally started shopping on monday! YAY! I can't wait to do more - i just have to find the perfect something special still...


its so hard to find that special something isnt it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dont worry apple robot i got him something too  halloween is coming up so i ordered him a cute costume. altho hell be barking like mad when people ring the doorbell atleast hell look cute while doing it lmao. also saturday ill be goin to petsmart and getting his chicken strips which hee ran out of yay!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol i cant wait to see pics of dexter in his costume


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

me too! hehehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have all my shopping done, and sent out one thing so far. I guess I will wait closer to the mailing deadline to send out the rest, or space it out from now until then. Haven't really decided yet.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

I've started shopping already too but I am not sure if I will send some early or not yet!! It is so much fun!!!


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Forgot to say if anyone needs help with finding really small stuff on up or wants to really throw off their SS I have access to a wonderful shop. This lady is fantastic and makes beautiful stuff. Her sizes range from xxxs on up. She has everything for both females & males...Dressses, Jammies, coats, hats, bonnets, coats, slippers for tiny tiny feet on up with the non slip grips etc.. Her prices are great too. Just pm if you are interested and I can send you pics of anything you are interested in as the shop is very close! I should also add that I am in Canada. She dresses everything from my little Abbie on up to greyhounds and larger! She will also direct ship all over the world!! We love her stuff!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Susan this shop sounds great! does she have a website?

I've found a few things for my ss but haven't finished yet


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes she has a site but it is just basic right now although she has been sewing for many many years!! Here is her link: http://brendasdogdudzboutique.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=4
If you need anything close up just let me know and I would be happy to do that for you! She isn't great on the computer when it comes to sending pics etc. but her work is lovely and she is very easy to deal with! She loves all animals and does work for rescued greyhounds (that was how I met her as I did the same and owned greyhounds) and she is also involved with other groups for rescued animals. We refer to her as Auntie Brenda
and the first minute you step in the store she gives & gets kisses from all the fur babies She even remembers everyone's name.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow her shop looks amazing and she sounds like a wonderful person. Thanks for sharing, i'll have a look


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

She is a doll!!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I know my Secret Santa doesn't know who I am but I have ordered some stuff for her online, and once it arrives I will finish making/buying the gifts and send them off! Hah! I love this!

(I also went over budget: PLEASE no on feel bad if you can't! I just always have loved gift giving and tend to go a little overboard. )


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Muzby said:


> I know my Secret Santa doesn't know who I am but I have ordered some stuff for her online, and once it arrives I will finish making/buying the gifts and send them off! Hah! I love this!
> 
> (I also went over budget: PLEASE no on feel bad if you can't! I just always have loved gift giving and tend to go a little overboard. )


Kelly, I think there is a few of us that went a bit over budget. I did, but I just can't help my self!! I just LOVE shopping for others, especially when that other is an adorable chihuahua! It really makes me sooo happy! I just hope my person likes what their chi/chi's are getting.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

It is so much fun to shop for secret santa's I always go over budget too!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i have everything now, waiting till next month to post


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i got my stuff today for my ss in the mail yay!~ now to add on little by little and tomorrow the bullysticks will be coming for her as well  cant wait to send this box full of goodies out


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I am off to Harrods tomorrow ... so excited to see what range they have and it is highly probable that my pressie list will grow that bit more even though I have already gone over budget.

I too love buying for people just a pity we can't see their faces and that of their Chi's when their parcel arrives and they open it.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I made my SS a big ole Christmassy dog bed tonight! I hope her dog(s) like it! Betty sure wanted to cuddle on it, but I told her "No, Christmas presents are not to be used first!".

She pouted.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL poor betty! hahaha awww~

i added a couple things for my ss today from a trip to petsmart. okay now i'm definitely over budget...i think i'm done...  dexter is feeling left out, time to shop for him soon! although i did get him one toy, pics will be posted of it soon!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, can't forget our kids! 

I have two boxes of stuff I had shipped to my friends in NY because the sites didn't ship to Canada. Argh! So once they get here *a few weeks probably* then I should know where I stand on budget.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Budget schmudget. I knew full well when I gave my amount that I would double it. LOL. It's just too much fun shopping for our special chi's. I think I'll send another present out this month and one next month and then the rest the end of November. Keep the suspense going, ya know??? Kelly, you're so talented.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Budget schmudget. I knew full well when I gave my amount that I would double it. LOL. It's just too much fun shopping for our special chi's. I think I'll send another present out this month and one next month and then the rest the end of November. Keep the suspense going, ya know??? Kelly, you're so talented.


lol Robin I bet your person would love another early gift..everyone loves pressies!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive had a blast shopping for my ss people!! I think Im gunna get 1 or 2 more things for 1 of my people still Ive laid out all the stuff & it just doesnt look finished yet lol gotta buy more I think I have an addiction!!! lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

So much more shopping to do so little time...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> So much more shopping to do so little time...


theres still plenty of time to shop so dont overwhelm yourself!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

gotta admit, last week I was tempted to send out a gift. The reason though is because people are sending out non ss packages and I just would be crushed if someone "beat me to the punch" in sending this particular gift to my SS that I know they would like. BUT, I'm keeping my ground and sending it all out together like I said before.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

made one trip to the store, but still have another one or two to do  So much fun shopping!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm waiting to send all mine too! I'm making the main presents and they are gorgeous! The person who recieves mine is gonna love them!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I cant wait to see what everyone gets Im soooo excited !!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

i know! I need to not go TOOO overboard, but i WANT to!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

msmadison said:


> i know! I need to not go TOOO overboard, but i WANT to!


lol Emily I am the same way Im doing 3 people & I tried my best to stay on budget with mine but Im gunna pick up a few more things...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It's hard to stay on a budget when you Christmas shop!!!:santa::reindeer:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

All done shopping!! 
I bought the last items just now online. I was going to wait and send out everything at the end of November, but I think I'm going to send out a package each month, and save the best for last! Well, what I think is the best for last.
I *really* LOVED shopping for my ss chi, and I hope he/she *really* loves their gifts.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> All done shopping!!
> I bought the last items just now online. I was going to wait and send out everything at the end of November, but I think I'm going to send out a package each month, and save the best for last! Well, what I think is the best for last.
> I *really* LOVED shopping for my ss chi, and I hope he/she *really* loves their gifts.


yay!  im sure your ss will love whatever they get! i hope mine will too  i think...well i'm contemplating on getting more things...theres still much much more time to add on! ahhhh! LOL


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> yay!  im sure your ss will love whatever they get! i hope mine will too  i think...well i'm contemplating on getting more things...theres still much much more time to add on! ahhhh! LOL


Thanks! I'm sure your ss will love what they get too. You put a lot of fun and thought into it, and that counts the most! I hope everyone takes pics so we can see all the happy chi's getting their gifts.

That's one of the downfalls of getting all the shopping done early, you always have time to add more!Lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

downfall for us, good for them! LOL 

yes yes pics are a must ^_^ i cant wait to take pics!!! hehehe


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

YAY have just officially finished my secret santa shopping with a couple of online purchases!

I am officially way over budget but who cares! I just hope my secret santa enjoys the gifts as much as i have enjoyed buying them!

xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I had so much fun shopping for my SS gifts. I have sent one gift out, and I think I'll send another soon.  I was at my budget almost on the first gift. :lol: Oh well, it was fun!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

What's all this SS? I wanna be part. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to be super creative, but figured I'd buy what my SS had on his/her wishlist. The only thing I bought that he/she didn't mention was the gift I bought for him/her. I think that's the gift I'll send out next.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

one of my people was very difficult.. but im happy with what i got so hopefully she will be too...

Im all done with my ss people now Ive just gotta bake up some yummy treats to go with the stuff I got..


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Brandi, you had more than one person to buy for? Wow, well done you. You must've been very busy with all that shopping.

I can't wait to post stuff out. Was going to wait til end of november but the royal mail (UK postal service) are planning major strikes in december so i'll post out mid november just to be on the safe side i think.

Jade x


----------

